

Show HN: InstaPDF - mmackh
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/instapdf-mobile-scanning-sharing/id565931517?ls=1&mt=8

======
mmackh
Dear HN, this is an app that I've been working on for the past several months
to create, share and manage your PDFs seamlessly in the cloud. It's free to
try, so I'd love to hear your feedback

